# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Эксперты Proofpoint обнаружили новые методы, используемые в фишинге

## olejah

Исследователи Proofpoint недавно обнаружили фишинговую кампанию, предназначенную для кражи информации о кредитных картах и использующую тактику, схожую с тактикой распространителей вредоносных программ.

Методы распространения включают в себя использование вредоносного документа в защищенном паролем ZIP-архиве. Архив прикрепляется как вложение к электронному письму, а в теле письма указывается пароль для его открытия. Интересно, что совсем недавно такой же метод использовался для распространения вымогателя Cerber (вместе с ним шел банковский троянец Ursnif).

В последнее время злоумышленники, занимающиеся фишингом начали перенимать технику распространителей вредоносных программ и адаптировать ее для своих потребностей – краж банковских данных пользователей. Вместо документа Office они используют HTML-вложение, которое так же защищено паролем.

Фишинговое письмо обычно персонифицировано, указывается имя получателя и якобы первые цифры номера его кредитной карты. Это делается для того, чтобы создать ощущение легитимности письма и не требует знания реального номера карты жертвы.

Кроме того, злоумышленники используют методы социальной инженерии, чтобы создать ощущение срочности и важности, это позволяет заставить пользователя как можно быстрее сообщить реальные данные своей карты. Обычно в письме говорится, что пользователь должен обновить информацию для получения «новой карты».

HTML-вложение, используемое в этой кампании закодировано XOR, чтобы затруднить динамический анализ. По словам Proofpoint, защита паролем реализована с помощью JavaScript. Скрипт с именем pah.js используется для расшифровки закодированного XOR HTML, когда пользователь вводит пароль.

Как только пользователь введет пароль, указанный в теле письма, HTML-вложение расшифруется, отображая довольно типичный шаблон фишинга кредитной карты, в комплекте с дизайном легитимного банка.

Использование защищенного паролем вложения предназначено не только для того, чтобы затруднить обнаружение и анализ, но и убедить пользователей, что письмо легитимно. Тот факт, что пароль находится в теле письма также добавляет чувство легитимности и позволяет пользователю легко открыть его.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

